# Getting an IT Job in NZ with a Master Degree and... a WHV ?



## Flo_ (Feb 11, 2013)

Hi everyone! 

Currently living in France, I plan to move in New Zealand in September with a Working Holiday Visa. I would like to know if some of you have any feedbacks about a similar experience: trying to get a job in my field (I got a Master Degree in Computer Science and a significant professional experience as a Software engineer junior for 3 years) with only a Working Holiday Visa ? 
Do you know if it is convenient to use websites like seek.nz while being still in France? And if I wait to get in NZ to start searching, can I hope to get "quickly" (during the 2 first months  ) a job? 

Well, I didn't see a lot of feedbacks concerning the IT field (may be I totally failed using the search tool :| ) and I hope that it is not a bad omen!

Cheers! And thanks in advance! 
Flo


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Honestly, it's very difficult to get full time work in professional positions on a WHV.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Because of the industry you're in, you might be lucky & get a short contract. 
Jobs on SEEK - New Zealand's no.1 Employment, Career and Recruitment site will be your best starting place.


----------



## toadsurfer (Nov 27, 2009)

My friend turned up on a whv and found a good job in 3 days. He's a lawyer and his skills were just in demand. The demand for your skills and experience are more important than the type of visa you have in my experience.


----------



## Flo_ (Feb 11, 2013)

"Honestly, it's very difficult to get full time work in professional positions on a WHV."
Yes that's what I thought. But I do not care to have two 6-month job, as long as I can get an interesting mission building on my skills. 

Concerning seek.nz I already took a serious look at the job proposed... But I didn't try to apply because I heard it was impossible to even get an answer from recruiter while I am still living in France so...

By the way I think I will take my chance (event if I am hesitating between NZ & Australia... May be there is more jobs in there?) so if you have any clue to give me so I can start looking from France, that would be great! And of course, if you have any personal experience to share... 

Thanks!
Flo


----------

